# My 20 Gallon :)



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Here is my 20 Gallon Aquarium Currently Fish Only Aquarium Setup


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

It's only a matter of time before you go with real corals... just sayin!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not even know what to say about this tank .LOL

you spend so much money on these plastics, that you could buy several zoas from the guys here

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

#1 - I have had corals before and the plan is to get back once I get all my equipment up.

#2 - plastics ornaments are much easier to keep and less touchy. I prefer live corals myself but do not currently have the time to.invest hence plastic is the responsible choice


----------

